# Motel to Apartment Conversion and Fire Codes



## creekside (Mar 30, 2022)

When converting two single story and one two story motel (all exterior door exits) built in the early 80's on a piece of property what are the requirements for fire codes?  We were told today that we could not have two units side by side and we would have to add an exit at the back (creating a shotgun style/single wide mobile home) type apartment.  A single unit efficiency apartment was completely out of the question because of not having two exits (we can live with this).  

Additionally we have to add the sprinklers to this.  No idea of the cost on that yet, but we know its going to be very expensive.  

They basically said you can't have two exits on the same side of the building.  Is that true?  

Can anyone shed any light?


----------



## jar546 (Mar 31, 2022)

I won't shed any light on your question but will add to it.  Each new apartment must be separately metered for electrical and you must make sure that an electrical panel in one unit does not feed another, not even one circuit.

What you need is an architectural and/or engineering firm to evaluate the current situation and see what is necessary to bring it into compliance.

We had this issue with some old hotels/motels that were converted to apartments/condos decades ago under poor enforcement and the maintenance and legal problems down the road are immense.  This is not a great idea unless you are willing to put money into it to do it the right and legal way.


----------



## bill1952 (Mar 31, 2022)

In my opinion, this sort of project requires a registered design professional - an architect or engineer - who can help you sort through all of the code issues.


----------



## e hilton (Mar 31, 2022)

jar546 said:


> This is not a great idea unless you are willing to put money into it to do it the right and legal way.


Which is unfortunate.   Unused motels could provide basic affordable housing.  Take 2 adjacent units, cut in a door.  Convert one bathroom to a tiny kitchen.  Convert one bedroom to a living area.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Mar 31, 2022)

What code is the inspector citing?

Can you use the International Existing Building Code?  Table 1011.5 shows R-1 (motel) and R-2 (apartment) have the same means of egress hazard.  R-2 should actually be a lower hazard because the residents wouldn't be transient.


----------



## Rick18071 (Mar 31, 2022)

Never herd of requiring an apartment to have two exits.
Can't help unless we know what code and what section(s) the plan reviewer is using.


----------



## Yikes (Apr 1, 2022)

I am doing something similar in California under Project Homekey.  The interesting thing is that in the 1980's, hotels and apartments were the same R-1 occupancy classification in the UBC, so changing it from a hotel/motel to an apartment is not (from a building code standpoint) considered a "change in use".

However, beware that city zoning codes (which are different than building codes) may consider it a change.  And of course you have all kinds of technical issues of increased plumbing and electrical requirements when you add a kitchen into a motel room, etc.
Original poster "creekside":  
 - Welcome to the forum!
 - Hire a professional for this one.  There's lots of issues to work through.


----------



## ICE (Apr 1, 2022)

jar546 said:


> Each new apartment must be* separately metered* for electrical……


Are you sure about that?


----------



## jar546 (Apr 1, 2022)

ICE said:


> Are you sure about that?


Yes, very


----------



## ICE (Apr 1, 2022)

jar546 said:


> Yes, very


Could the landlord include the electricity in the rent and eliminate the need for a meter?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 1, 2022)

Yikes said:


> so changing it from a hotel/motel to an apartment is not (from a building code standpoint) considered a "change in use"


It is a change of use under the ICC codes

[A] CHANGE OF OCCUPANCY. A change in the use of a building or a portion a building *which results in one of the following:*

1.    A change of occupancy classification.

2.    *A change from one group to another group within an occupancy classification.*

3.    Any change in use within a group for which there is a change in application of the requirements of this code.


----------



## jar546 (Apr 2, 2022)

ICE said:


> Could the landlord include the electricity in the rent and eliminate the need for a meter?


No


----------



## ICE (Apr 2, 2022)

jar546 said:


> No


Why?


----------



## bill1952 (Apr 2, 2022)

jar546 said:


> No


Is that NEC or IBC or California? For sure in Arkansas?  And separate meter or separate panel for disconnecting?


----------



## fatboy (Apr 2, 2022)

ICE said:


> Why?


I'm curious also.

Why?


----------



## jar546 (Apr 2, 2022)

fatboy said:


> I'm curious also.
> 
> Why?



FBC Energy Code
C405.5.2 Electrical metering​


----------



## ICE (Apr 2, 2022)

Florida's energy code might be different than other states.  Given the reason for the code section it is likely to be similar elswhere.  I have never given the proper attention to the energy code so I can't say for sure about California.  There is also an indication that the section only applies to new buildings and that is not the case with this thread.

_The terms meter, sub-meter, covered building, tenant space and covered tenant space shall have the same meanings as defined in Section 28-311.2 of the Administrative Code. Each covered tenant space *in a new building* shall be equipped with a separate meter or sub-meter to measure the electrical consumption of such space when let or sublet. Where the covered tenant space is a floor with multiple tenancies, each tenancy with an area less than that as defined in Section 28-311.2 of the Administrative Code shall (i) be equipped with a separate meter or sub-meter, (ii) share a meter or sub-meter with other tenant spaces on the floor, or (iii) share a meter or sub-meter covering the entire floor. As new covered tenant spaces are created, they shall be equipped with meters or sub-meters as provided in this section._


----------



## brokenkeys (Apr 4, 2022)

OP mentioned two single story and 1 double story building, so if this were in Florida, it could possibly fall under the residential EC and that metering section may not apply.


----------



## steveray (Apr 4, 2022)

The utilities got that in under the guise of making people aware of power saving....What is does not say is UTILITY meter so put in an eamon demon or whatever and tell the utility to pound sand on their monthly meter charge....


----------



## Yikes (Apr 4, 2022)

mtlogcabin said:


> It is a change of use under the ICC codes
> 
> [A] CHANGE OF OCCUPANCY. A change in the use of a building or a portion a building *which results in one of the following:*
> 
> ...



1980's UBC term for "group"  = 2022 term for "occupancy classification"
1980's UBC term for "division"  = 2022 term for "group"
In the 1988 CBC/UBC example I provided in post #7, using the terminology provided in 1988, the occupancy classification is "Group R", and the group is "Division 1" for _both_ hotels _and_ apartments.




If the IEBC allows use of an existing building according to the building code under which the buildings were originally approved, then I believe there is no change of occupancy, because 1988 Group R Division 1 included both hotels and apartments as the same kind (classification AND group/division) of occupancy.


----------



## steveray (Apr 4, 2022)

creekside said:


> When converting two single story and one two story motel (all exterior door exits) built in the early 80's on a piece of property what are the requirements for fire codes?  We were told today that we could not have two units side by side and we would have to add an exit at the back (creating a shotgun style/single wide mobile home) type apartment.  A single unit efficiency apartment was completely out of the question because of not having two exits (we can live with this).
> 
> Additionally we have to add the sprinklers to this.  No idea of the cost on that yet, but we know its going to be very expensive.
> 
> ...


Do they have sprinklers?....


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 4, 2022)

I see your logic and the IEBC attempts to recognize the difference between the legacy codes and the ICC codes. The OP is in Arkansas and I do not know if the SBCCI had apartments and hotels in the same classification like the UBC does. You bring up an interesting perspective considering the number of older hotels being converted over to studio and 1 bedroom apartments.


----------



## Yikes (Apr 4, 2022)

Yes, in IBC / CBC we have this:


----------



## my250r11 (Apr 7, 2022)

The DP should start in the IEBC and choose one of the 3 ways to proceed. Then only go to IBC Or IFC as instructed in the IEBC. That's the way i was instructed it should go.


----------



## creekside (Jul 12, 2022)

Thanks for the replies.  We are not going to meter the apartments individually, but will monitor it using Cps attached to each meter so we can do an "allowance"  The delay in getting sprinklers approved by the state and then installed seems excessive.  We don't mind installing sprinklers, but the government delays in this process are absurd.  More government=less efficiency and it will translate directly to higher rents charged to customers.  In the end the tenant gets to pay for the required changes.


----------

